# Work visa for young graduate



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello all!

I am originally from France, but have been living in the United States for almost 6 years now. I will be graduating with a hospitality management bachelor's degree in May of next year.

I am looking at maybe applying for a work visa for Quebec (Montreal) because I have heard that there are good opportunities for young graduates compared to Europe. I have done the little test they have online and my results were "You seem to meet the Quebec selection criteria." 

How should I go about getting a work visa? When to apply for it, etc? Also do I need to find a job before going? I mean I would like to find something before moving there so that I have some stability but we will see.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read:-http://www.immigration-quebec.gouv.qc.ca/en/index.html


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

I have read most of the website, but I also want opinions from those living there already


----------



## kellyfrenchyy (Jul 17, 2013)

I want to know if I would apply under skilled worker visa? I mean, I will have my degree and 1.5 to 2 years of experience in my field.


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

Need a help:
Is french compulsory for applying under Quebec Skilled Worker Program?


----------

